# Has anyone marticulated a motorhome?



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all

I have a U.K reg left hand drive motorhome worth about 20,000 Euros that I would like to re-reg as Portuguese. 

Just wondering if anyone has done this or tried with a motorhome and how much did it cost?


Sorry for another matriculate question but I have read loads of info & forum posts about it and still have no idea how much it will cost. 

Any advice would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

If it is left hand drive with the hab door in the right location for Europe you shouldn't have any problems. It will need top be inspected and have a hab check and MOT equivalent done. And that is about as much as I know! lol

I have a right hand drive motorhome and it because of the hab door issue it looks like I will have problems. My only saving grace is that it is 25 years old and I might be able to bring it in as a classic vehicle. I am still figuring out how to do this - or if it is possible - with a motorhome.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

The cost to matriculate a standard car is app 500€ and that includes the cost of going to the UK Consulate and there fee is 157€ but that is part of the 500€. My brother did mine and the cost was 503€.

To check that the process is the same for a Motorhome why not go to the local Customs office they would give you all the details.

Krystyna


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all.

Thanks very much for the reply's. Yes it is a Europe spec LHD motorhome. I bought it in the U.K with the intention of eventually converting to Portuguese plates. 

I would be very happy if I could get it done for 503 Euros. Will try the customs office to see if they can help. Have been told the cost can vary greatly with different vehicles and values. Have also heard that you can change one vehicle for free when you move to Portugal? Haven't really found much info in this though.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

If you look through previous posts on here there is a lot about the tax free first import vehicle. Try search " Cars - import or buy " from Feb this year which has information.


----------

